# Secret's B-Day Pictures



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Secret turned a very young 11 on Monday, 10/8/12, and here are a few of her birthday pictures. Hope you enjoy them. This little girl is the love of my life. She's so funny, cute, playful, mischievious and cuddly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And Secret says that she doesn't want to be outdone by her daughter, Ava -- so she has her own birthday hat.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwww :wub: Adorable pics!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A Great BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY SECRET!!! She really looks adorable in all of her pictures. Love the ones with the Party Hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! She is so cute! I love her big eyes :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, Secret looks adorable! So glad she had a great birthday!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Secret!

:cheer:​


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to cuddle her. She is so darn cute! The pink pictures are wonderful...love the birthday hat.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

what a cutie!! <3 happy birthday, Secret!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Secret is adorable


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love her birthday pics! Happy You Day! You are a special girl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Secret looks so sweet! What a little doll baby.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable pics!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Secret. You are a beautiful little girl in your pink dress and bows. 
her bithday hat is so adorable on her too!!!!:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:cheer: Happy Birthday Secret!!! :cheer:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

11 years young and so pretty in pink :wub: awesome pics, Lynn! That birthday hat is too cute on Secret!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

So Secret, what you're secret? How do you stay so YOUNG? You look like a little puppy! :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, sweet Secret! Hugs and kisses to you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Secret looks perfect!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She still looks like a young girl! She is so pretty in pink!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Secret is really adorable :wub: :wub: she has such big cute eyes. Looks like a real character. :tender:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Secret looks absolutely precious. She could never be outdone by anyone!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Such a cutie! Happy Birthday precious girl!!! Steve sends a kiss!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Secret!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

She looks like a 1 year old, Happy Birthday little adorable, 
tell us the SECRET how you keep so young:Sunny Smile:








*


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww she is so pretty! Love that pretty pink on her. Happy birthday secret!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy birthday sweet Secret! love the pretty pics!:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Precious pictures of a precious angel! I love her pink hat!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG!! She looks just adorable in her little pink dress Lynn! You would never say she turned 11 as she has such a young heart and spirit! 
*Happy Birthday Princess Secret!!!!* :happy:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

happy birthday Secret!:wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

*beautiful*

Secret is such a beautiful girl !!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, how did I miss this? I had to go back to see if I had commented!! I am losing it. Anyway: * Happy Belated Birthday to a sweet, sweet Secret. * We all love you and wish you a year of untold happiness! Kisses from my tribe Secret!:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: YES me too... saying BELATED BIRTHDAY WISHES for Miss SECRET.. :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear Secret,
You are such a pretty girl, real *Eye Candy*. I hope you had a fabulous Birfday and will be celebrating many more.

You have such beautiful eyes. These are the best pictures I've ever seen of you!!!! *Kisses*....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, I am so sorry I missed Secret's birthday. Somehow I missed the thread completely.


Happy Birthday Darling Secret!! You are such an adorable fluff baby. You have the most gorgeous eyes. And, I love your birthday pictures! I would love to hug and gently squeeze you ... and, give you kissies, too. Please tell your Mommy to give you some hugs and kisses from your Auntie Marie. :wub::wub::wub:


----------

